# 'baby' gold guppy gave birth.



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

well the little gold red tail has finally given birth. I had the male in with her in April and she has only looked pregnant for the last couple of weeks. She herself was doing a lot of growing and I found she had been snacking on some of my other fry.
Yesterday she seemed extra square looking and was hiding in the weed so i popped her into the breeder box while we went out.
When we got home she had dropped her 25 fry.
As the previous guppy did last month about 1/2 the fry were large pink colored and 1/2 were smaller grey colored.
Dad is a german yellow tail( but his tail has turned orange as he ages.)
I guess that young female guppies can store the sperm until they are mature enough to let some fry develop.
So now I have tons of fry again.
Already have homes lined up for them.


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

yes females store sperm


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Congrats!!! It's strange but they do store sperm like Puter said.


----------

